# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] W3SVC ncessite un redmarrage manuel

## adam525

Bonjour,

j'ai un problme sur IIS7.5 (windows server 2008 R2) et je n'arrive pas  en identifier la cause. Lors du dmarrage de windows, lorsque je tente d'accder  une adresse url (www.monsite.com) gre par IIS j'ai un message d'erreur 404. Par contre, sur le serveur, localhost fonctionne normalement.

- Lorsque je fais un *rdmarrage manuel* de w3SVC le site est de nouveau accessible via www.monsite.com

-Lorsque dans services, j'indique *dmarrage automatique diffr* pour w3SVC, le site est disponible aprs un redmarrage de windows.

Est-ce que quelqu'un comprend l'origine de ce problme? Il me parait pas normal d'avoir  indiquer un dmarrage diffr ou de faire un dmarrage manuel pour w3SVC pour que le site web soit accessible via un nom de domaine.

Merci d'avance pour vos rponse,

Cordialement
adam525

----------


## sevyc64

Problme de parefeu qui dmarrerais aprs w3SVC et donc qui ne le verrais pas, peut-tre

----------


## adam525

Bonjour sevyc64,
merci pour ta rponse. J'ai dsactiv le pare-feu au dmarrage et  ne fonctionnne toujours pas. Ce qui est trange c'est que je constate le mme phnomne pour Apache. Pour ces deux web serveurs, je dois effectuer un dmarrage manuel ou un dmarrage diffr.

J'ai l'impression que "quelquechose" vient se mettre par dessus au dmarrage et occupe le port 80 ou que ces deux serveurs dmarrent avant une fonctionnalit windows ncessaire  leur dmarrage. Quelqu'un a-t-il une ide?

cordialement

----------


## adam525

Bonjour,

je reviens toujours concernant mon problme de dmarrage automatique de IIS. Comme indiqu, IIS ne dmarre pas automatiquement aprs un redmarrage du serveur. j'ai continu des tests et j'ai constat qu'IIS redmarrait normalement si:
j'enlevais iplisten=127.0.0.1 (netsh http delete iplisten ipaddress=127.0.0.1)j'ajoutais iplosten 0.0.0.0 (netsh http add iplisten ipaddress=0.0.0.0)

Le problme est que cette configuration ne me convient pas car 0.0.0.0 fait que IIS coute toutes les IP. Or, une IP particulire est exclue pour tre affecte  apache. Si j'enlve 127.0.0.1 sans rajouter 0.0.0.0, le localhost ne fonctionne pas.

Est-ce que quelqu'un comprend pourquoi lorsque je rajoute iplisten 127.0.0.1, IIS ne dmarre pas automatiquement? Comment faire pour rsoudre ce problme?


Merci d'avance pour toute aide :-)

Cordialement

----------


## ocram59290

vous avez combien de site sur votre serveur ? est quelle sont les liaisons configur par site

----------


## adam525

Bonjour ocram59290,
merci pour ta rponse. J'ai 5 sites sur mon serveur. Il y a en plus du localhost, 4 autre liaisons sur des noms de domaines diffrents et sur le port 80. J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un problme matriel mais que je n'arrive pas  expliquer.

Tu as une ide?

Cordialement,
Adam525

----------


## ocram59290

le iplisten c'est sur ton appache ?

ton apache & iis coute sur le 80 ?

----------


## adam525

Bonjour,
Merci pour vos rponses. Je pense avoir identifi le problme mais je ne le comprends pas. Quand je redmarre le serveur, l'IP du serveur n'est pas disponible (j'ai fait des tests de PING sur cet IP) et tous les serveurs dmarrent avant que l'IP soit disponible. Comme ils ne trouvent pas d'IP, les deux serveurs ne dmarrent pas.

J'ai regard et une IP fixe est indique. Est-ce que le problme peut venir de la carte rseau? Comment je peux le vrifier?

Merci d'avance pour votre rponse,

COrdialement

----------


## adam525

Bonjour,
j'ai d rinstaller windows. On ne saura jamais le fin mot de l'histoire :-).

Cordialement,

----------

